# Hot Shot CAI



## Startours7 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hope this is the right spot.
It appears that if you wanted to remove the extension and just run the short ram you could.
I drive from San Diego to Arcata (Hombolt County) about every two weeks and it is always raining up there.
Could I have the CAI and make it a short ram with the same hardware?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

if the filter fits on the end then yea its fine


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Startours7 said:


> Could I have the CAI and make it a short ram with the same hardware?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave


yep just remove the extension and fit the filter right at the MAF adapter, its easy 

:thumbup:


----------



## Startours7 (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks!
I didn't want to buy the CAI w/out the option.
Good news


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i would be a good idea tho to just get another filter that way you dont need to dick around in the tire well to get it off. just keep it in your car somewere and then if things get scetchy just pop the extention off (cap it so dirt dosent settle inside the tube and then get into the engine when you put it back on) and that should take you 2 min tops


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
if you do that, the filter and the extension pipe will fall on the ground. you have to take off the pipe and put it somewhere else, cause theres nothing holding it up, if thats what you meant. i mean, when you take off the pipe like i just said, you can just unscrew the filter when its off, and not in the wheelwell. get it?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

you could do that..........or you could just buy an AEM bypass valve and not have to worry about sucking up water or having to change the pipes every time it rains :cheers:


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

91sentra said:


> you could do that..........or you could just buy an AEM bypass valve and not have to worry about sucking up water or having to change the pipes every time it rains :cheers:


and then have the bypass valve disintegrate into little particles that get sucked into the engine .. not to mention haveing an air pasage for warm air to get in


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> if you do that, the filter and the extension pipe will fall on the ground. you have to take off the pipe and put it somewhere else, cause theres nothing holding it up, if thats what you meant. i mean, when you take off the pipe like i just said, you can just unscrew the filter when its off, and not in the wheelwell. get it?


it would be crazy easy to fab a bracket to hold it in place. buy: 2x90* shelving bracket, sheet metal screws, those clamps that tighten as you screw them (normaly used to hold a filter on the end of the intake. screw the 90* brackets into the fender next to the pipe sticking up through the fender, place the clamp around the 3in. dia pipe and over the side of the bracket parrallel to it...........proceed to tighten untill secure.........there you go :thumbup: no drilling or anything to your intake and a nice way to secure it. i plan on doing this to mine when i get it from the place racing gb


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

OmegaManEX said:


> and then have the bypass valve disintegrate into little particles that get sucked into the engine .. not to mention haveing an air pasage for warm air to get in


I've never heard of that happening. I have two friends that have had them on their cars for over a year with no problems.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

its 100% guaranteed to let warm air in to the CAI............as for the foam particels...............its foam....foam dry roots............dry rooted foam gets flakey. go look at one of those pool "noodle" things that has sat in the sun for 1 to many years, put it in the pool, play like a 3 year old, check the pool's filter after a few hours and you will see what happens :thumbup:


----------



## Startours7 (Nov 30, 2004)

I live in San Diego. It never rains here. 
All the trips I have made up north I have ran in to rain, so I will only take it off for the trips. I spend about an hour before I leave going over my car and making sure it's ready for 1,600 mi in 3 days.
Taking the extention off and moving the filter to the short pipe won't be hard.
I just didn't know that the short pipe was the same size/shape of the pipe that comes with just the short ram system. :thumbup: 

Thank you
Dave


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i had a bypass valve for a year and it saved my ass MANY times.there has been alot of RUMORS/discussions about this, so lets not get into it again


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i had a bypass valve for a year and it saved my ass MANY times.there has been alot of RUMORS/discussions about this, so lets not get into it again


PLEASE! lol


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hahaha like i said, i didnt have one problem with it, and it saved my ass multiple times. before i had it, when it rained, i bogged and had to wait on the side of the road for my friend to pick me up, cause it wouldnt run. then i got the bypass valve, and everything was perfecty. i wasnt any slower or anything, so i dont have one bad thing to say


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

......hmm, well it is worth looking into. maybe i can fab up some type of thermal cover for the valve that i can take off when it rains (alot easyer than removing the entire cai extention


----------

